# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Καλωδιωση 4+Ν και θυροτηλεοραση

## ababapanos

καλησπερα σας.

 πηγα σε ενα μεγαλο καταστημα ηλεκτρικων-φωτιστικων κλπ, για να διαλεξω μοντελο για θυροτηλεοραση στο νεο μου σπιτι, ειδα διαφορα μοντελα αλλα εν τελει κατελειξα σε ενα το οποιο το εχει σε προσφορα ολοκληρο το κιτ στα 335 ευρω.

το μοντελο ειναι αυτο  http://ctc-electronic.com/product/ar...ision-classic/

Αυτο μου ειπαν  δουλευει με καλωδιωση 4+Ν και οταν ρωτησα τι καλωδια να πω στον ηλεκτρολογο να μου περασει μου ειπαν UTP.
Οταν πηγα στον ηλεκτρολογο μου μου ειπε οτι αν περασω UTP θα εχω προβλημα γιατι η αποσταση απο την μπουτονιερα μεχρι το σπιτι ειναι μεγαλη  (περιπου στα 100-110 μετρα).

καθε βοηθεια δεκτη

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα,ο ηλεκτρολόγος τι σου πρότεινε;

----------


## ababapanos

οτι δεν περνει την ευθυνη αν μου περασει utp καλωδιο και μετα δεν μου δουλευει, και να παρω μια θυροτηλεοραση που πουλαει αυτος και προτεινει στα 3πλασια χρηματα...

----------


## lepouras

πες του να σου περάσει ΡΕΤ τηλεφωνικό και όχι ΡΕΤ UTP. έχει ποιο χοντρά σύρματα.
  αν και η εταιρία μέσα στις οδηγίες έχει διατομές ανάλογα με το μήκος του καλωδίου.

----------


## ababapanos

> πες του να σου περάσει ΡΕΤ τηλεφωνικό και όχι ΡΕΤ UTP. έχει ποιο χοντρά σύρματα.
> να και η εταιρία μέσα στις οδηγίες έχει διατομές ανάλογα με το μήκος του καλωδίου.



Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, Να ρωτησω, εχει σχεση το PET τηλεφωνικο με το 4+Ν καλωδιο?  και αν ναι εχεις καποιο λινκ να το δω πως ειναι και περιπου ποσα χρηματα κοστιζει το μετρο?  γιατι θελω περιπου 120 Χ 2 = 240 μετρα καλωδιο

----------


## lepouras

γιατί Χ2?
αν εννοείς 2 θυροτηλέφωνα τότε θα πάρεις με περισσότερα σύρματα μέσα και όχι 2 φορές το ίδιο.

----------


## ababapanos

> γιατί Χ2?
> αν εννοείς 2 θυροτηλέφωνα τότε θα πάρεις με περισσότερα σύρματα μέσα και όχι 2 φορές το ίδιο.



ειναι  χ2 γιατι ειναι δυο τα σπιτια δηλαδη απο την μπουτονιερα στην εισοδο του οικοπεδου θα φευγουν 2 καλωδια ενα για καθε σπιτι .

----------


## lepouras

καλά που μένεις και θέλεις 100 μέτρα από την είσοδο. στο νησί του Γκερέκου?
τα σπίτια είναι δίπλα το ένα με το άλλο? ή σε αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις?
αν είναι δίπλα μεταξύ τους τότε πηγαίνετε ένα καλώδιο και το σπάτε στα δύο κοντά στα σπίτια(ή και μέσα) να μην τραβάτε 2 από μακριά.

----------


## plouf

καλο ειναι να βρεις εναν που βαζει τις συγκεκριμενες η να βρεις καποιον που βαζει κατι περναει καλωδια αλλα και τη συκευη και σου κανει (οικονομικα εμφανησιακα κτλ)

αλλη περιπτωση να βρεις αυτον που θα βαλει τις συγκεκριμενες να μιλησει αυτος με τον ηλεκτρολογο στο τι θα περασει


ΜΗΝ πλεκεις μεταξυ μαστορων, ουτε να κανεςι το διερμηνεα, ενναλακτικα αν κανε ιο ενας μαστορας ολη τ δουλεια προτιμησε το. να ξερεις σε ποιον θα απευθυνθεις αν υπαρχει προβλημα και να μη σε πετανε μπαλακι ο ενας στον αλλο

----------


## ababapanos

τα σπιτια  ειναι διπλα το ενα με το αλλο, και ειναι σε ενα οικοπεδο 6 στρεματων οποτε απο την  εισοδο του οικοπεδου οπου θα ειναι η μπουτονιερα , μεχρι να φτασει στα  σπιτια η αποσταση ειναι 110 μετρα και αν υπολογισουμε και τις γωνιες που  πρεπει να κανει το καλωδιο μπορει να φτασει και τα 120.  και ο  ηλεκτρολογος μου λεει οτι τα 120 μετρα ειναι πολλα για UTP και μπορει να  μην λειτουργει.

Αν κανω αυτο που ειπες δηλαδη να περασω 1 καλωδιο και για τα δυο σπιτια ποιο καλωδιο ειναι αυτο?

ηλεκτρολογο εχω του εργολαβου αυτος που μου εκανε την ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση και δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να φερω αλλον και ουτε θελω για να πληρωσω εξτρα χρηματα

----------


## plouf

120 μετρα ειναι πολλα ... αυτον που πρεπει να τωτησεςι εφοσον ξερεις τα μετρα ειναι αυτον που θα τα βαλει ! τον ρωτας και τον βαζει ςνα σσυνενοηθει με τον ηλεκτρολο αυτος

----------


## lepouras

το καλώδιο ΡΕΤ τηλεφωνικό που σου είπα μπορεί να έχει όσα σύρματα θέλεις(4-8-10-100 ζευγάρια κλπ). το ΡΕΤ είναι είδος εξωτερικής μόνωσης του καλωδίου. το καλώδιο θα τρέχει εξωτερικό καρφωτό? ή υπόγειο(δηλαδή θαμμένο στο χώμα )?

----------


## ababapanos

το καλωδιο θα φτασει στα σπιτια μεσα απο σωλινες PVC που εχουμε περασει κατω απο το χωμα.

Την θυροτηλεοραση θα την βαλει ο ηλεκτρολογος μου.  δεν θα ερθει αλλος μαστορας.

----------


## lepouras

τότε σίγουρα καλώδιο ΡΕΤ. μην σε τρομάζει δεν έχει πολύ ποιο ακριβά από ότι το UTP. κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στην CTC και θα σου λύσουν την απορία αν θα παίξει ή αν χρειάζεται χοντρότερα σύρματα. αν μπορείς να γίνει το σπάσιμο της γραμμής κοντά στα σπίτια τότε θα γλυτώσεις αρκετά λεφτά(να μην περνάς δύο καλώδια).
*Τηλέφωνα:* 210.5120100, 210.5131807, 210.5138127
http://ctc-electronic.com/contact/
μήλα με έναν τεχνικό και ότι σου πεί αυτό ισχύει. μην σε παραμυθιάσει ο δικός σου.
η εταιρία έχει πολύ καλή τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## ababapanos

ευχαριστω πολυ! θα τους παρω την δευτερα και θα σας πω τι εγινε

----------


## SV1DB

Να ζητήσεις το διάγραμμα  συνδεσμολογίας  γιατί  μπορεί με τα ίδια καλώδια  να λειτουργούν και τα δύο σπίτια και αφ ετέρου μπορεί να έχουνκαι ενδοεπικοινωνία  όλα εξαρτώνται από τα σχέδια  .  Όσο για το ΡΕΤ  είναι  τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο  από  2  ζεύγη μέχρι 50 ...  αλλά έχει θωράκιση και είναι για υπόγειες εγκαταστάσεις  τα ζευγάρια του  δεν είναι  πολύ συνεστραμένα  και δεν ενδείκνυνται για  χρήσεις υψηλών ταχυτήτων DATA κλπ
αλλά νομίζω  ότι  για την θυροτηλεόραση δεν πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα  διάβασε τις διατομές και την απόσταση  του κατασκευαστή  , επειδή θα τα περάσεις σε πλαστικό σωλήνα  πρέπει να είναι το καλώδιο  θωρακισμένο  και εάν βάλεις UTP  θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις  FTP  CAT  6 η διαφορά είναι πάρα πολύ μικρή 0,30 ευρώ το μέτρο (40 Ε το σύνολο) αλλά είναι ότι καλλίτερο  σήμερα στο εμπόριο, μην ξεχνάς αυτά τα περνάς μία φορά ...

----------


## lepouras

Κωνσταντίνε τα θυροτηλέφωνα και οι θυροτηλεοράσεις έχουν πολύ μικρές απαιτήσεις ταχυτήτων και σκέψου ότι παίζουν και προτείνονται και καλώδια που δεν είναι καν συνεσταραμένα. η διατομή ανάλογα με το  μήκος το αναφέρουν μόνο και μόνο από θέμα τροφοδοσίας (μπουτονιέρα - εσωτερικών συσκευών) και μόνο.

----------


## briko

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post623906

εχεις ξαναανοιξει το θεμα και εχει παρει αυτη την απαντηση

----------


## SV1DB

Ναι συμφωνώ,  αλλά κυκλοφορούν  στην αγορά  ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς  για αυτό προέτρεψα  να διαβάσει το σχεδιάγραμμα πρώτα  μετά από αυτό λύνονται πολλά προβλήματα και ερωτήσεις.

----------

